
Ask HN - why taskers on handy needs to be screened? - immigrant_
Why services like airbnb do not do any screening and handy needs to screen taskers?
======
crispy2000
It's a matter of risk.

With AirBnB the customer is going into the "vendor's" home. With Handy, the
vendor is entering the customer's home.

While there have been incidents of bad AirBnB hosts, there has probably been a
lot more cases of bad behaviour by the customers, and extensive screening
before the transaction would probably be a deal-breaker.

A thief working through Handy could cause loads of problem for them, since
they could get into several houses every day.

